# Tires



## Hunter2015 (Oct 1, 2015)

I'm in need of some new tires on the truck, 2005 F250. In past I have run the falken Rocky Mountain A/Ts and they were awesome but have been discontinued. What do you guys run on your rigs?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

op2:op2:op2:op2:
Cooper Discoverer S/T 35x12.50x17


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Ran Hankook dyanapros but they SUCKED after the first 5k miles. I split several right down the tread. Discount finally warrantied them and got me into better tiers.

Right now, I'm running Cooper Discoverer AT3's. They were special order through Discount but it only took a couple days to get them in. Discount sells alot of Coopers with different treads but I wanted this tread design.

http://www.1010tires.com/Tires/Reviews/Cooper/DISCOVERER+A-T3










So far, they have been fantastic. I've only felt it slip once on icy roads dragging a snowmobile trailer while going ice fishing. I stopped, stepped out of the truck and promptly fell on my butt. My boy got out as well, slipped fell on his butt, got up and fell down again... it was that slick. Felt like the tires were doing exceptionally well for conditions like that.

I have a halfton truck, but ordered the AT3's in a "C" class tire to help with trailer sway. Oddly C's are hard to find anymore, everything is rated "P" or E class LT. The old C class were perfect for half-tons. With the C tire, the tread depth is way way deeper than the pictures would let you believe. I'd imagine Es would be the same depth. It would take a lot of miles to wear them down for sure.

But, get some suggestions from people here, then google up reviews on those suggestions. Thats how I found those AT3s, review sites. They won several tire of the year awards so I thought i would give them a try. So far, really pleased with the purchase. Trailer sway is almost non-existent where those **** Hankooks would sway like crazy (lots of people complaining about that on the internet).

-DallanC


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

We ran those cooper's on our work trucks honestly the tread ware sucked. They got mud rotted split cracked and fell apart at 20k miles. We are running bfg's now and they are great more then 30k on most of them with plenty of aggressive tread left


----------



## CAExpat (Oct 27, 2013)

Only about 1000 miles so far on my Toyo R/T's; very, very happy. I've owned many sets in the off-road/all terrain (cooper, Nitto, Mickey Thompson), so far these are the best i've owned.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Fowlmouth said:


> Cooper Discoverer S/T 35x12.50x17


Ya buddy. 35x12.50x20


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

DallanC said:


> Ran Hankook dyanapros but they SUCKED after the first 5k miles. I split several right down the tread. Discount finally warrantied them and got me into better tiers.
> 
> Right now, I'm running Cooper Discoverer AT3's. They were special order through Discount but it only took a couple days to get them in. Discount sells alot of Coopers with different treads but I wanted this tread design.
> 
> ...


That tread design looks almost identical to my Big O's that I have on my truck.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

If you spend a lot of time off road spinning in the gravel, snow, or mud you can't beat Toyo M-55's. They're not cheap, about 50% more than the bargain tires, and they may not be worth the extra cost if you rarely leave the black top, but they can take a pounding and you're not going to chew up the treads after a hard season in the hills either.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

head to Cedar City and go see the guys at the Tire Company. They have a July promo running that will get you a free pair of Vortex Viper binoculars with a set of tires.
http://www.thetireco.com/DesktopModules/CouponClient/PreviewCoupon.aspx?couponId=28209


----------



## muleydeermaniac (Jan 17, 2008)

I have ran both Toyo A/t's and M/T's on my trucks. The M/t's I got about 45K out of them and my A/T's I ran for 60K before replacing them. I just bought a new truck and am running the BFG's that came on it and they were fairly new. I've got about 30K on these since I bought it and they are still wearing fine but will be putting a Toyo on when these are done. (all my trucks have been lifted with bigger tires if that makes any difference to you).


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Had my fair share of MT's. I like the Toyo MT and the Nitto Trail Grappler, but I don't mind replacing tires every 45k. Takes a long time to get that on my trucks. (35x12.50)

If I were to recommend an AT right now, it would be the Toyo AT2 or the Nitto Terra grappler. Great experience with both. My dad offroads a lot and has run a few more AT's and loves his AT2, but I know he is running another one on his SUV he really likes. I will ask.

Goodyear Wrangler, Any Hankook, and BFG rugged trails are all horrible from my experience and others. My opinion, but I would never wish them on anyone.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Nitto Terra Grappler G2's. Nice and quiet.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Toyo tires seem to be on an awful lot of the mine vehicles I see all over the world. That says something to me because they abuse the crap out tires on mine sites.



Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hunter2015 (Oct 1, 2015)

Thanks for all the replies everyone! I checked out everysingle tire you guys recommended. I was hung up for a while on the copper discoverer at3's. After calling around and reading reviews on them, I ended up talking to discount tire who had the discoverers ATP. Which is the exact same as the at3 but are a tiny bit more aggressive. Im getting them put on as we speak. I'll let you all updated. Thanks again for all the help!


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

If you was going mud terrain I would second toyo mt/s have them on my personal truck for going on 5 years now never a flat in the Rocky hills I explore wich is huge. And tread ware is excellent


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Hunter2015 said:


> I ended up talking to discount tire who had the discoverers ATP. Which is the exact same as the at3 but are a tiny bit more aggressive. Im getting them put on as we speak. I'll let you all updated. Thanks again for all the help!


Pay attention to vehicles at lights and whatnot, and you will see those are *extremely* popular tires. I very nearly got them myself, but I like the vertical gaps in tires as they are less prone to hydro planing and are a tad quieter / tad better gas mileage.

Let us know how they wear / preform... perhaps down the road when I need my next set I'll go for those.

PS: What class type of tire did you get?

-DallanC


----------



## Hunter2015 (Oct 1, 2015)

I got them in 275/70/18 E class. Definitely will keep you updated on how they run. I don't have wheelers or side by sides so this is my main hunting vic. and any bull hunt in October on the south slope, late season cow tag, and plenty of fishing trips spread out, I'll give them a good test.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

I like bfg A/T ko2. had them on my old truck but wouldn't fit on my new one, but ill buy some 265-75-16s after next year's tax return


----------

